# XML-Ausgabe durch JAXB -> Problem bei Listen



## denyo85 (13. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte ein Java-Objekt in eine XML umwandeln und habe habe in der Java-Klasse eine Liste, z.B.: 

@XmlElement
ArrayList<String> list

Dem Objekt füge ich mehrer Strings in die Liste hinzu(z.b."ABC","DEF","GHI") und bekomme dabei folgende XML.

<root_element>
      ....
      <list>ABC</list>
      <list>DEF</list>
      <list>GHI</list>
      ....
<root_element>

ich möchte aber, dass es folgendmaßen aussieht:

<root_element>
      ....
      <list>
         <eintrag>ABC</eintrag>
         <eintrag>DEF</eintrag>
         <eintrag>GHI</eintrag>
     </eintrag>
      ....
<root_element>

Weiß jemand welche JAXB XML-Annotation ich vor meine Liste setzen muss damit, dies so aussieht?

MfG Denyo


----------



## zeja (13. September 2007)

Ich kann das gerade nicht ausprobieren. Versuch mal:

```
@XmlElementWrapper(name="list")
@XmlElement(name="eintrag")
ArrayList<String> list
```


----------



## denyo85 (13. September 2007)

super! hat funktioniert vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!!


----------



## denyo85 (14. September 2007)

okay, hab da noch ne weitere frage zum gleichen thema:

habe einen baum, z.B. 


```
Hashtable<K, V> ht;
```

JAXB macht daraus:


```
<ht>
    <entry>
       <key>key</key>
       <value>value</value>
    </entry>
    <entry>
        ....
     </entry>
     .....
</ht>
```


ich möchte das wieder anders und zwar folgendermaßen:


```
<ht>
    <entry key="key"  value="value" />
     .....
</ht>
```

jemand eine idee welche annotationen gebraucht werden?


----------

